# TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank (picture update 19/5/09)



## TDI-line (13 Apr 2009)

Tank: Akva-Stabil Effect line 720, with Effect-line cabinet with doors clad in aluminium.

Volume: 720 Litre, measures 2000 mm x 600 mm x 60 mm.

Filtration: Eheim Pro 3e 2078 + Eheim Pro 3 2075, with JBL piping, (waiting for JBL baskets).

Heating: 300 Watt Hydor in-line heater, with Dennerle Duomat Evolution controller.

CO2: JBL Regulator & Magnetic Shut Off Valve, with Dennerle Evolution PH controller, fed from 2 KG CO2 bottles to in-line Aquamas CO2 reactor.

Lighting: 4 x D+D T5 Razor Light Twin 2 x 39 Watt, with Giesemann Powerchrome Midday 6000 and Aquaflora bulbs.

Circulation: Tunze Nanostream 6045.

Substrate: 120 litres of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia.

Tank decor: Tropica Bogwood, Borneowild Driftwood and Seiryu rock from Aqua Essentials.

Plants: Aponogeton Madagascariensis, Blyxa Japonica, Cryptocorne Wendtii 'Tropica', Cryptocorne Undulata 'Broad leaves, Eleocharis,  Pogestemon Helferi, Staurogyne sp.

Fish: Botia Striata, Ottocinculus, L046 Hypancistrus Zebra, Cardinina Japonica.

I decided on a slightly different scape from the norm, trying to keep a low eye level perspective over the 2 metre's of the tank. With a heavy shoal for the upper eye level, eventually.

I used a bank of Tropica bogwood (from previous Aquadecor pieces), and Borneowild Driftwood which is identical in colouration, and this held most of the aquasoil back, keeping two planting levels. The high ground contains Blyxa Japonica, and the foreground is E. Parvula. Crypts, Pogestemon Helferi and Staurogyne sp. have been used to fill in connecting areas or as solitary specimens. Three large A.Madagascariensis are growing amongst the seriyu rock

I've realised i'd been overdosing with Excel on my previous scape, dosing for the week at water change time. This most likely wiped out my previous shoal of Harlequins, and my latest 15 denisonii barbs. Lesson learnt.

A few stems may be added later or some Windelov ferns, but this will change the overall look immediately. I did think about adding more rock, to the high ground, but then this i feel would be back to the Iwagumi look.

But I'm open to suggestions for a new shoal, but i do like Saintly's rummynose tetras.

The tank has been setup for two weeks in it's present scape.

Any of course please add any comments, good and bad.


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

excellent hardscape positioning and as usualy superb Blyxa health


----------



## TDI-line (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> excellent hardscape positioning and as usualy superb Blyxa health



Thanks Aaron, i've actually cut back the planting volume of Blyxa by half.


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

now that's going to look quality.

hope your still up for a feature in the future......  8)


----------



## TDI-line (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> now that's going to look quality.
> 
> hope your still up for a feature in the future......  8)



Thanks mate.

And yes, still up for that Mark. 

But it just looks so empty at the moment with no swimming fish.


----------



## samc (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

looks ace! id love a tank like that. dont know where id get all tht blyxa from though


----------



## JamesM (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Looking good, Dan 

How much co2 do you burn on that puppy?


----------



## Nelson (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

wow.......  ..gives us newbies something to aspire to...
neil


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Looks lovely and luxuriant already but I think it's too flat.  You need some height at the back IMHO.  Maybe just one group of specimen plants at about 2/3rds along?  Some large swords maybe or something more slender?


----------



## Nick16 (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

perhaps a stem like alternanthera or perhaps L.aromatica?


----------



## Mark Evans (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

i'd be careful not "take away" from the simplicity of whats already going on.

ed's right it requires something, i like the inclusion of crypts. what would be nice is the blyxa background, grass foreground, planted in such a way, you see sneak peeks of the wood, then a densely planted patch of crypts to the rule of thirds, behind the wood. maybe becketi?.....

it still looks cool now, but tweaked could be special  8) i'd just use 3 species


----------



## George Farmer (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Lookin' good, Dan!  I wish you'd re-size your images to 800 pixels along the longest edge though - my broadband isn't too quick.

I think some more height would benefit.  The wood is nice, but is too flat IMHO.  The tank is worthy of some more dominating features. 

Pop over sometime and I have a load of wood spare you can borrow for a few months...  

Spare time depending, I could pop over and we could have a minor re-scape together sometime, if you're interested?  I miss my big tank and this makes a nice substitute!


----------



## aaronnorth (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, out of interest how much blyxa did you start of with?


----------



## TDI-line (13 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Hi James,  many thanks. Probably go through around 2KG per month, on drip feed 24/7.

Thanks Neil, i do consider myself a newbie to plant keeping still. You live and learn.

Thanks Ed and Nick, good plants suggested, or maybe a C.Balansae or Aponogeton longiplumulosus.

Hi George, pics have been resized, so hopefully there ok. My Macbook resizes on UKAPS automatically, so i can't tell how they are for other users. Yes, that sounds great about you popping over, we'll sort something out shortly.  

Aaron, it all started from probably around 10 stems.


----------



## Steve Smith (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Looking great Dan   Maybe a more severe bank from the back might give it more heigh?  Or perhaps some undulation in the substrate giving different heights to the blyxa in places?

Not sure if you've made it to TGM recently, but I was in there yesterday.  Their iwagumi scape has a big mound of blxa, growing like a big rounded hedge.  I've never seen blyxa so tall!  Definately worth a look for inspiration!


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Nice rescape Dan, tank is looking great  can't imagine how it looks in person a tank that size!!!    
Once you get a carpet of some sort at the front it will look even better  What happened to the large rocks?


----------



## TBRO (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Hi, 

Looking mature for just 2 weeks, another good savannah, that wood looks really nice. I find tall tanks are a real nightmare both practically and scape wise. 

Will look awsome with a nice big shoal, what sort of numbers are you contemplating (200 x Â£ 1.75 =  ) ? I'm really pleased with my ember tetras but I guess they could look washed out on a lighter background.

All the best T


----------



## Ejack (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

 Monster tank

Looks great Dan, look forward to seeing more pics as it matures


----------



## John Starkey (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Hi Dan,
love it mate,i was only saying yesterday to steve uk that when i redo my setup i will use loads of blyxa as the main plant,its my favourite plant at the moment,
i shall follow this one with interset,
regards john.


----------



## TDI-line (14 Apr 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Thanks again Mark, trying to keep it simple, was one of my main goals. But i like the idea of glimpses of wood.

Cheers Steve, i've not been to TGM yet, but i bet there's is amazing.

Thanks Paulo, the mountain rock is sitting in my garage at the moment, ready for any future scapes.  

Many thanks TRBO, i'm probably going to go for True Rummynose tetras, they've got some at my LFS (MA@peterborough), and they do look stunning. But will probably add around 30 for the first month, just to play it safe, as losing 15 Denisonii barbs cost me Â£150...   I'm glad the wife doesn't read this.  

Cheers Ejack.  

Hi John, thanks mate, Blyxa Japoonica is my favourite, but i think that may be obvious   . I may have to try the other Blyxa species too.


----------



## TDI-line (19 May 2009)

Ok, a quick update after one month with some new pics, (and i'm already thinking about the next scape).

All the plants are growing in well, and i'm finding the E.Parvula hard work, some algae issues on the crypt leaves, but the Blyxa always grows well for me.   Also the three Madagascan lace plants have grown very well to giant proportions. 

Oh, and 100 Rummynose tetras added.


----------



## Joecoral (19 May 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*

Looking great! Love the laceplants! Des the next scape you're thinking about have blyxa in it by any chance too?


----------



## TDI-line (19 May 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*



			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Looking great! Love the laceplants! Des the next scape you're thinking about have blyxa in it by any chance too?



Thanks Joe.

I don't think i could afford to plant this tank in a completley different species of plant, but i may add a background of colour next time.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 May 2009)

Looks great Dan!  I love how the wood barrier doesn't seperate too much, and the blyxa sort of absorbs it


----------



## Tony Swinney (19 May 2009)

That looks lovely Dan, and those lace plants !!!  You'll be making your own nets from them soon   

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (19 May 2009)

Tank is looking great Dan  shame my Blyxa is just disapearing, any ideas??? other plants seem fine!!

Its going to look even better when you have the front of the tank fully covered


----------



## JohnC (19 May 2009)

*Re: TDI's Blyxa - Riverbank*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Hi John, thanks mate, Blyxa Japoonica is my favourite, but i think that may be obvious   . I may have to try the other Blyxa species too.



I found the larger one, Blyxa Aubertii, grew twice as big as the descriptions online so i took it out of my quite tall tank in the end as it didnt quite relate to the Japonica in the way i wanted.

Blyxa echinosperma i've been told is exceedingly similar to Japonica.

Best Regards,

John (your Blyxa brother)


----------



## soton_dave (19 May 2009)

STUNNING,just love the simplicity of it.


----------



## Dave Spencer (19 May 2009)

I like the way the textures of the plants seem to compliment this, and the way the Crypts are in contrast to it.

As for the lace plant....I`ve never seen a scape with one in that it added something to, but that is just me I guess. :? 

Tank is looking good, though.  

Dave.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (19 May 2009)

Blyxa looks great against the wood,especially that first pic.


----------



## samc (19 May 2009)

tank still looking great. like the rummies too   

are you still going to put a taller plant in somewhere? i think it would really finnish it off great


----------



## JamesM (19 May 2009)

Looking great, Dan


----------



## TDI-line (20 May 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Looks great Dan!  I love how the wood barrier doesn't seperate too much, and the blyxa sort of absorbs it



Thanks Steve, but the Blyxa absorbs everything, eventually.  



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> That looks lovely Dan, and those lace plants !!!  You'll be making your own nets from them soon
> 
> Tony



Thanks Steve, yep i'll be selling those Madagascan fishing nets very shortly, with a free shrimp or snail.  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tank is looking great Dan  shame my Blyxa is just disapearing, any ideas??? other plants seem fine!!
> 
> Its going to look even better when you have the front of the tank fully covered



Thanks Paulo, not sure why your Blxya isn't doing well, maybe it's all those regular water changes everyone keeps harking on about. I'll stick to my one 40% change a month.   



			
				hijac said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks again Blyxa brother, were did you get your Aubertii from btw.



			
				soton_dave said:
			
		

> STUNNING,just love the simplicity of it.



Cheers Dave.



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I like the way the textures of the plants seem to compliment this, and the way the Crypts are in contrast to it.
> 
> As for the lace plant....I`ve never seen a scape with one in that it added something to, but that is just me I guess. :?
> 
> ...



Thanks Dave. Yeah, those lace plants are a one of a kind, i thought i'd give it a try, as Amano would  



			
				Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Blyxa looks great against the wood,especially that first pic.



Thankyou Goody.   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> tank still looking great. like the rummies too
> 
> are you still going to put a taller plant in somewhere? i think it would really finnish it off great



Thanks Sam, those Rummies are great, one of the best shoals i have ever had. And no plans for a taller plant, this was just how i imagined it to be. But these will be taller plants for the next scape.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Looking great, Dan



I know.       

Tanks coming on well too James.


----------



## JamesM (20 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnC (20 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erm, an online shop in the uk who's name escapes me. If i wasnt aiming for a totally minimal Blyxa meadow id have been tempted to leave it in and let it grow *huge* as it was by the time the biggest had got to around 15 leaves it was already the height of my tank and being blown over by the filter outflow. I wonder how much of a giant blyxa bush it would make after a few months?

Best Regards,
John


----------



## TDI-line (20 May 2009)

> Erm, an online shop in the uk who's name escapes me. If i wasnt aiming for a totally minimal Blyxa meadow id have been tempted to leave it in and let it grow *huge* as it was by the time the biggest had got to around 15 leaves it was already the height of my tank and being blown over by the filter outflow. I wonder how much of a giant blyxa bush it would make after a few months?
> 
> Best Regards,
> John



Cheers John.

I'm sure the name will come back to you.


----------



## JohnC (20 May 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> > Erm, an online shop in the uk who's name escapes me. If i wasnt aiming for a totally minimal Blyxa meadow id have been tempted to leave it in and let it grow *huge* as it was by the time the biggest had got to around 15 leaves it was already the height of my tank and being blown over by the filter outflow. I wonder how much of a giant blyxa bush it would make after a few months?
> >
> > Best Regards,
> > John
> ...



may have been plantsalive.

http://www.plantsalive.co.uk/index.php? ... ductId=438


----------



## John Starkey (20 May 2009)

Hi Dan,i love it mate that blyxa is awesome, the way it flows the whole thing just goes right through the scape perfectly,i think the crypts look quite natural just popping through like that,
regards john.


----------



## Nelson (20 May 2009)

tank looks great,as usual  .
that is one mad looking cat.is it on drugs


----------



## TDI-line (22 May 2009)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Dan,i love it mate that blyxa is awesome, the way it flows the whole thing just goes right through the scape perfectly,i think the crypts look quite natural just popping through like that,
> regards john.



Many thanks John.



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> tank looks great,as usual  .
> that is one mad looking cat.is it on drugs



Cheers Nelson. I think the cat is on drugs, or is very pissed.


----------



## Neo_ad (22 May 2009)

Very nice tank m8, I am thinking of converting my Plec tank to something like this. After *cough* my current tank, always thinking about my next project


----------



## TDI-line (28 May 2009)

Neo_ad said:
			
		

> Very nice tank m8, I am thinking of converting my Plec tank to something like this. After *cough* my current tank, always thinking about my next project



Thanks Neo.


----------

